# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Intervistë dashurie..

## Morning star

1. Cfar eshte dashuria? 
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?
15. Je i/e fejuar?
16. i/e dashuruar?
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?
24. Do ta falje tradhetine?
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?
26. Perse tradhetohet?
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?

Gjith te mirat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

1. Cfar eshte dashuria?   *Dicka qe te ben te lumtur* 
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?    *Besoj se po* 
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?   *te jesh e lumtur 
te ndjehesh e dashuruar 
dhe te kesh dike me ke te ndash hallet dhe gzimet * 
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?  *sbesoj se ska njerez perfekt* 
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?   *my heart will go on (titanic)*
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?   *te jet vetvetja* 
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?   *te lejosh dike te te doj* 
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?   *Po*
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?  * Po*
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?   *Ndoshta* 
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks? *Po*  
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?   * Po* 
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?   *Te dyja* 
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?    *Aspak*
15. Je i/e fejuar?   *Secret* 
16. i/e dashuruar?   *Ndoshta*
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?   *Po*
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?  * Po*
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?     *Po*
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?    *Jo shum* 
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?    *Aspak*
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?   *E papertupshme* 
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?   *Definitiv*
24. Do ta falje tradhetine?   *Kurr*
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?   *Hell no*
26. Perse tradhetohet?   *Per shum arsye* 
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?    *Po*
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?     *Veshtir te thuash* 
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?   *Gjithcka* 
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?   *Gjithcka*
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?   *Pjes e dashuris qe ke per nje person* 
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?   *Po*
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?    *Po*
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?        *Jo*
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?   *Po*
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?   *Jeta private duhet te mbetet e till* 
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?    *Pak rendesi ka pamja , te me doj respektoj dhe ne syt e tij te jem vetem un* 
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?  *Interesant* 
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..    *Sbesoj se hyn ne forum se kam iden* 
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?   *Tip interesant*

----------


## Fabio_gr

1. Cfar eshte dashuria?-Nuk e di :kryqezohen:  
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?-Vetem nje here
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?-Jo
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?-Jo
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?-Ka shume....
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?-Te me nervozoi
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?-Te lejosh dike te te doje
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?-Pak
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?-Ndoshta
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?-Nuk e di
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?-Varet ndoshta jo
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?-Patjeter
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?-Te dyja nga pak 
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?-Jo
15. Je i/e fejuar?-Jo
16. i/e dashuruar?-Momentalisht jo
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?-Jo,njera ka qene kalimtare 
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?-Po
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?-Pse jo
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?-Nuk e di,ndoshta
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?-Patjeter
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?-Mekat(edhe pse e kam Bere vet)
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?-Mua te pakten me ndodhi
24. Do ta falje tradhetine?Personalisht -Jo
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?-JO
26. Perse tradhetohet?-Per qef
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?-Ne shumicen e rasteve
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?-Nuk e di (nuk jam gjendur ne nje pozicion te tille)
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?-Ti thoja "jam ketu per ty"
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?-Te dytin,te parin e ze vet "dashuria"
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?-....
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?-99%Po
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?-Ndoshta,por me shume veshtiresi!
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?-JO gjithcka
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?-Fatkesisht po
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?-.....
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?-Nuk e kam menduar ndonjehere(po ty c'te duhet??? :pa dhembe:  )
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?-Interesante
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..-(Rubrika urime dhe pershendetje eshte?)
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?-Pak rendesi ka per mua

Gjith te mirat-Gjithashtu

----------


## ina_31

Cfar eshte dashuria? *dicka qe te le pa fryme*
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher? *po*
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar? *nuk mundem*
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje? *jo asnjehere*
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?*jane shume*
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj? *te ndryshoje cdo dite, me bezdis monotonia*
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje? *te duash*
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria? *po*
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher? *po*
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken? *ka raste*
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks? *Jo*
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks? *Po*
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete? *Te dyja* 
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?* Aspak*
15. Je i/e fejuar? *Jo*
16. i/e dashuruar?* Nuk e di*
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe? *Jo*
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?* Po*
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje? *Sigurisht*
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme? J*o*
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke? *Jo*
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine? *Asgje te vecante*
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje? *Jo gjithmone*
24. Do ta falje tradhetine? *Besoj se po*
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale? *Jo*
26. Perse tradhetohet? *Sepse deshirohet*
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone? *JO*
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar? *Ndoshta po*29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do? *Nuk  e di*
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi? *Vend te dyte*
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti? *Shume i Rendesishem*
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri? *Absolutisht Po*
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance? *Jo*
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet? *Jo, ka limite* 
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?* Po*
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar? *Me mire e rezervuar*
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty? *Nuk kam nje portret te qarte te njeriut ideal*
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta? *interesant*
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu. *Babin, mamin dhe te gjithe ata qe me duan dhe i dua*
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste? *Akoma nuk kam nje mendim te sakte per te*

----------


## Bledari

1. Cfar eshte dashuria?
*Nje ndjenje e bukur qe te ben te ndihesh mire.*
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?
*PO*
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?
*Lumturi, Kenaqesi, Rrespekt.*
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?
*S'kam ndryshuar asnje gje ne personalitetin tim kur kam dashuruar.*
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?
*Crazy Girl - G`bani - Te Dua  "dhe shume te tjera"*
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?
*Asnje gje nuk dua qe te bej pervec se tme dashuroj dhe tme rrespektoj qe e njejta gje do jet dhe nga ana ime.*
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?
*Te dyja njesoj.*
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?
*PO*
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?
*No Comment*
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?
*Jo pasi ne dashuri fiton ai qe mbetet ndersa ai qe iken mos sot ndonje dite do e kuptoj qe ka humbur dhe per tu kthy mbrapa do jet teper vone dhe sdo ket me mundesi.*
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?
*Hmmmm Mendoj qe JO pasi mendoj qe ne lidhje e nje dashurie ekziston dhe maredheniet seksuale.*
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?
*Mendoj qe PO*
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?
*Jo mendoj qe duhet ta kerkosh pasi per te ardhur vete ehh jo mendoj qe jo dashuria kerkohet dhe gjehet.*
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?
*Jo Aspak*
15. Je i/e fejuar?
*JO*
16. i/e dashuruar?
*Ndoshta PO Ndoshta JO "me mire le te rri pa pergjigje kjo pyetje.*
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?
*JO*
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?
*JO*
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?
*PO*
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?
*PO*
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?
*JO*
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?
*E Urrej* 
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?
*Gjithkush mund ti japi mund ti japi ajo ose une eshte nje dicka qe vjen natyrshem.*
24. Do ta falje tradhetine?
*JO*
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?
*Jo Kurr*
26. Perse tradhetohet?
*Sepse nuk tregon Rrespekt*
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?
*PO*
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?
*JO*
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?
*Gjithcka qe do kisha ne dore*
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?
*Nr.1*
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?
*Kenaqesi e pafund.*
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?
*PO*
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?
*PO dhe JO*
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?
*JO*
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?
*JO*
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?
*Me Mire i Rezervuar.*
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?
*Te gjithe personat ne dashuri jane ideal vetem thjesht te tregoj rrespekt dhe dashuri dhe ne zemren e saj te jem vetem une.*
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?
*Nje dicka normale.*
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..
*Pershendes te gjithe personat qe tregojne rrespekt ne dashuri dhe te gjithe personat e dashuruar.*
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?
*Tip kurioz qe do te dije shume gjera per dashurine.*

----------


## sanfrancesco

1. Cfar eshte dashuria? nje nder gjerat me te bukura qe eksistojne ne jeten e njeriut
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?po si jo.
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?Te kesh nje njeri qe te adhuron, te ndjehesh i lire e i lumtur , te kesh nje njeri qe te degjon e te pret kur kthehesh ..
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?po
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?ka shume - cuore matto, etc...
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?ne fillim te te behet  pothuajse i pakapshem e pasi kam rene me koke duhet te jete gjithmone misterioz e me surpriza te kendshme
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?ne rastin e pare je ti qe vuan kur nuk ke pergjigje , ne rastin e dyte ben te vuash se nuk je. ne nje cift dihet qe njeri dashuron me shume se tjetri.
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?po
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?purtroppo si...
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?nuk besoj
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?po.
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?s'eshte dashuri, eshte marredhenie seksuale.
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?Vjen vete sa me shume ta kaerkosh aq me teper te largohet.
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?seicili duhet te  ruaje nje pjese te kohes per veten po pa  lene menjeane tjetrin,gjendete nje rruge e  mesme, ska problem.
15. Je i/e fejuar?martuar
16. i/e dashuruar?po
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?keshtu me dukej...po sipas meje njera eshte dashuri (amore) tjetra eshte te duash (volere bene).
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?ne momente te vecanta mbase.
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?Po , terheqja fizike eshte gjithmone.
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?po, duke e riperterire gjithone me elemente te rinj.
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?per te qene e vertete po.
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?nje gje e paparashikueshme, po e pafalshme.
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?i jep fund dashurise sepse mungon besimi reciprok.
24. Do ta falje tradhetine?sic thashe me lart jo!
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?Jo!
26. Perse tradhetohet?njeri nuk eshte gjithmone present e tjetri ndjehet vetem..
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone? 99% e rasteve po.
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?nga larg pa ia treguar se eshte keshtu.
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?gjithcka...pothuajse.
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?te parin.
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?nje kenaqesi e paershkruar....
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?po.
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?dashuri platonike, si endrrat....
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?jo.
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?po , pa dashje ama....
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?per dashurine po, po jo detajet e saj....
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?e kam gjetur
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?zere se po lexoja nje reviste nga ato qe lexohen nen cader kur je ne plazh...
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu......pushime te mbara gjithe forumistave.
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?ke kohe te lire e ben gallata.....beje shaka- je student e tani je me pushime .....bye-bye

----------


## theodora*

> 40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?
> 
> Gjith te mirat


pse na i ben gjith keto pyetje?
do qe te te pergjigjemi?
nese po ateren pergjigju ti i pari nje here.ok?
po pres  :perqeshje:

----------


## rea362436

1. Cfar eshte dashuria? Embelsira  misteriose e jetes.
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher? kam qene me fat. Po 
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar? Shprese, kuraje, permirsim.
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?pse te ndyshosh ate qe do....
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar? Hmm shume..
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj? intelectual, arrogant,krenar.
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?pa diskutim; te lejosh dike te te doje.
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?sigurish.kam dashur.
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher? jo
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?  hmmaspak jo.
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks? E pa mundesishme!!
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks? Hmm.well ndoshta perpak ..Absolutisht jo!!
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete? Ai qe  kerkon , fiton.
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende? Dashuria duhet te jete e lire dhe e pakushtueshme.
15. Je i/e fejuar? Jo 
16. i/e dashuruar? jo
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe? Jo. Sbesoj te jete e mundesishme.
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter? Akoma jo.
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje? Po 
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme? Ndoshta per disa. 
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke? Patjeter. Neso jo; te mjeret ata!!  
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine? Vrasja dashurise!
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje? Pa besimi...po
24. Do ta falje tradhetine? jo
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?...  
26. Perse tradhetohet?   Shume justifikime. Shfajsimet, ne kete rast ,jane te pavlershme.
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone? jo
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar? Ndoshta. Po per ta besuar, veshtire. Dashuria pa besim, eshte si lule pa uje.
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do? Do e dashuroja. Neqotese nuk ishte e mjaftueshmeme mire ta humbisja!!
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?   Dashuro ate qe beson. Beso ate qe dashuron. Nuk mundem te caktoj.
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti? Stimulimin e trupit dhe te mendjes.
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri? Dashuria eshte reciproke. 
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance? Prape... nje lule pa uje.
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?  :buzeqeshje:  kufizim ne dashuri.kush ka degjuar dicka te tille..  :buzeqeshje:  
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur? ...hmm...mos me gjyko..
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar? Reservimi eshte dicka e adhurueshme.
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty? intelectual, arrogant,krenar.
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?  me solli  mendime.
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?   me duheshe te njihesha me mire te krijoja mendime per te.

----------


## SaS

> 1. Cfar eshte dashuria?
> ndienja me e bukur !!!  
> 2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?
> po
> 3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?
> 1te dashurosh2 te dashurojne 3 te dashurosh ate qe te dashuron 
> 4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?
> gjithmone ka vend per ndryshime edhe kur dashuron!!! 
> 5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?
> ...


.............................

----------


## tiramisu

1. Cfar eshte dashuria? 
Ajri qe mbush mushkerite e jetes sime, zjarri qe me djeg po s'me konsumon, gezimi i dites sime.

2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?
Jam e zhytur ne dashuri.

3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar?
a. te behesh njeri me i mire b. te kesh dike prane
c. te mund te japesh prej vetes pafundesisht.

4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje?
Eshte nje beteje qe e lufoj perdite.

5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?
"Lule Bore"

6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj?
Duhet te me doje per ate qe jam.

7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje?
Te dua.

8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria?
Po ti pergjigjem "jo" kesaj pyetjeje do te thote qe s'kam dashuruar ndonjehere.

9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher?
Po, derisa gjeta dashurine e vertete.

10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?
Jo, frikacaket asnjehere s'jane fitimtare.

11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?
Me perpara po, tani, jo.

12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?
Jo

13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete?
"kerko dhe do te gjesh"

14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e 
dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?
Si gjithmone liria jote mbaron atje ku fillon liria e tjetrit. Nese une kerkoj lirine time ne kurriz te te dashurit time atehere kthehet ne egoizem e jo ne liri.

15. Je i/e fejuar?
Dikur e fejuar tani e martuar. :buzeqeshje:  

16. i/e dashuruar?
Cdo dite e me shume.

17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe?
Jo.

18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter?
Jo

19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?
Nuk e di...

20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme?
Po.

21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se s'ben reciproke?
Nese s'eshte reciproke me mire te shkoj te gjej nje tjeter.

22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine?
Eshte nje menyre e lehte per te hequr dore nga nje enderr qe s'ke guxim ta mbarosh deri ne fund.

23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?
Nese s'ke fuqi te falesh po.

24. Do ta falje tradhetine?
Ne teori po. por ne praktike shpresoj qe tani qe kam gjetur dashurine e vertete te mos me ndodhe.

25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale?
Ne asnje menyre.

26. Perse tradhetohet?
Sepse s'e ke ndare mendjen PERGJITHMONE.

27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?
Po, gjithmone.

28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?
Me pyet perseri nese me ndodh ne te vertete.

29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?
Do ta doja me gjithe forcen time.

30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?
Eshe kulmi qe bashke me ne te dy krijon catine.

31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?
Menyra e mrekullueshme per te bere dy veta NJE.

32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?
Mendoj qe ndjenjat s'mund t'i masesh dot me anje fare peshe, keshtu si mund te di une se kush dashuron me shume?!

33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?
PO egziston.

34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?
Perkufizoje GJITHCKA, dhe do te te pergjigjem.

35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?
Besoj se po, dhe me vjen keq.

36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?
Dua te therras me sa fuqi qe kam ne zemer: JAM E DASHURUAR!

37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?
Personi im ideal eshte burri im: E do Zotin me gjithe zemer, force e me gjithcka qe ka, pastaj me do mua ashtu sic jam. Ai me ka ne zemer dhe gjithmone mendon per mua. Ka kohe te me degjoje, do familjen time dhe vendin tim. Ai me fal kur gaboj dhe nuk mban inat.

38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta?
Keto pyetje jane te mira, me ndihmuan te reflektoj se ku jam me mardhenien time tani.

39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..
Pershendes te gjithe ata/ato qe s'kane frike nga DASHURIA.

40. Edhe ne fund, c'mendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste?
Me duket tip i kujdesshem, i rezercuar e me plot kureshtje.
 :Lulja3:

----------


## Homza

boni nje pytje mer, po jo 50...ktu sjemi mbledh me kalu kursin e patentes.

----------


## Fabio_gr

> boni nje pytje mer, po jo 50...ktu sjemi mbledh me kalu kursin e patentes.


Ne fakt eshte testi per marrjen e patentes "se dashurise"
 :kryqezohen:

----------


## Morning star

Ju falenderoj te gjitheve qe keni dhen pergjigje te sakta, e keni vlersuar temen edhe kjo eshte dicka pozitive, sepse ndoshta do me ndihmone te krijoj edhe intervista-teste te ndryshme ktu me juve.

Atehere meqe theodhora me kerkoi qe un ti pergjigjem ktyre pyetjeve, po vazhdoj edhe une.


1. Cfar eshte dashuria? *Rrahje zemre qe bashkon dy persona*
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher? *Po*
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar? *Jeton me mire, Jeta te duket pozitive, Edhe largon vetmine*
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje? *Po njeher*
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar? *Soni - te dua ty*
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj? *Nuk e di, mjafton qe te me beje pervete*
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje? *Te le dike te me doje*
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria? *Po njeher, pastaj zura mend*
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher? *Nuk e kam qejf tradhetine, me mire ndahem me personin qe jam i lidhur edhe pastaj bej cte dua* 
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken? *Jo, i duruari i fituari thone*
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks? *Jo sjam ne gjendje*
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks? *Jo prap*
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete? *Duhet kerkuar, kush kerkon gjen thone.*
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende? *sma merr mendja, jam tip qe nuk mbahem dot lidhur*
15. Je i/e fejuar? *Jo*
16. i/e dashuruar? *Per momentin Jo*
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe? *Jo asnjeher*
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter? *Jo jo*
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje? *Sma merr mendja sepse atehere ndahesh ne dy pjese, eshte gje e kote, sipas meje kur lidhsh me dike, bej te mundur ti falesh do gje asaj qe ke.*
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme? *Po*
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke? *Sdiskutohet*
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine? *Eshte e tmerrshme*
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje? *Ndoshta jo, varet nga situata*
24. Do ta falje tradhetine? *Se besoj me kte tip qe kam.*
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale? *Asnjeher*
26. Perse tradhetohet? *Sepse njerez jemi.*
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone? *Kohet e fundit Jo*
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar? *Thashe me lart se varet nga situata, por se besoj se do e dua me.. varet*
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do? *Nuk e di nese do e doja me gjith shpirt, do beja te pamunduren qe te rrinte me mua*
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi? *Primar*
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti? *Nese eshte fjala per dashuri atehere,seksi eshte dicka perrallore, nese bia fjala kshu kot, atehere thjesht humbje kalorish*
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri? *besoj se po*
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance? *Po, varet sa je ne gjendje ta mbash nje te tille*
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet? *Ka gjera qe nuk tolerohen*
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur? *jo sjam kaq tip i keq*
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar? *rezervuar me mire, sme pelqen te hapem ne milet*
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty? *ta them neser se sonte me duhet te iki*
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta? *vete e shkruajte?? :P*
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu.. *Po pershendes Bamir Topin qe e kemim president.. lol*
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste? *Kam vite qe e njoh po prap, se di se cfar tipi eshte * 

Ciao

----------


## engjellorja

1. Cfar eshte dashuria?  *Gur ne kepuce eshte...!*
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher? *As vete nuk e di..!*
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar? *Per te mos ngelur nje,per tu bere dy,per te mos u bere tre...*
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje? *Nese kerkon te ndryshosh nuk mund te quhet dashuri..*
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar? *Tonight ...Reamon*
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj? *Te me bezdise ne maksimum*...
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje? *Te lejeosh dike te te doje...*
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria? *Kush thote qe nuk ka vujatur genjen...ose nuk ka dashuruar..*
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher? *Edhe mundet...!*
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken?*Po...!*
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks?*Po..!*
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks?*Jo..!*
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete? *Kur e kerkon nuk vjen kur i thu ik e ke te pragu i deres.*
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?* Jo...*
15. Je i/e fejuar? *Jo*
16. i/e dashuruar?* Me sa di une jo..po cfar nuk ben vaki...*
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe? *JO..kam zor  me dashuru edhe nje cope jo dy qe e kam te veshtire..*
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter? *Jo!*
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje?*Po!*
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme? *Jo..eshte thjesht nje ngushellim  i shpikur nga idelistet.*
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke? *Po..jo se ndodh gjithmoen keshtu.*
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine? *Njerezore eshte..*
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje?*Ndonjehre po ,..ndonjehere jo...ka dhe njerez qe tradhetojne pikerisht se nuk kan asnje hall..dmth kam hall se nuk kam asnje hall.*
24. Do ta falje tradhetine? *Edhe mundet..jo gjithmone tradhetohet se nuk dashuron..*
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale? *Jo..po jam e pergatitur edhe te mos ta quaj anormale..njerezore do thoja..*
26. Perse tradhetohet? *Nga rutina.mungesa e emocioneve te reja*
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?*Jo...*
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar?Edhe mundet..
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do? Nuk do beja asgje...nuk mbahet robi me force nse do te ike udha e mbare..
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi?Primar
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti?Une do ta quaja :\te besh dashuri...seks me duket dicka e thate ,mekanike pa ndjenje
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?*Qellon*
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance?Po
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet?Jo gjithcka...kompromiset e ndyra jo
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur?*YYY eshet sepcialiteti im..por jo se nuk do ta paguaj kete harac ndonje dite..*
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar?*Me mire e rezervuar ...pasi bashkebiseduesi nuk e sheh me ngjyrat e tua*
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty?*Njeri me miresi ne shpirt*
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta? *Mendoj se do ta kesh bre copy paste...(mos u nxeh se shaka bera hahah)*
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu..*moderatoret ..i kam fiskim se jan si sala...*
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste? \*Personi qe e krijoi kerkon nuse hahaahahahah mos u nxeh perseri...shaka* 

Gjith te mirat
__________________

----------


## Alma07

Morning star  sa teme e bukur,,do me pelqente tju pergjigjesha te gjithave kture puetjeve,,,jam ne pune nuk kam shume kohe,,,komplimenti...ciao..

----------


## theodora*

meqe u pergjigje ti tani do pergjigjem e un pa merak 
1. Cfar eshte dashuria?- NDIENJA ME E PASTER QE MUND TE EKZISTOJE 
2. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher?-  PO
3. Mund te me thuash 3 arsye per te dashuruar? - 1-MESON CAR DO TE THOT TE DUASH DIKE, 2-TE RREZIKOSH PER TE E 3-TA BESH PER VERE FOR EVER  :perqeshje: 
4. Ke dashuruar ndonjeher pa qene nevoja te ndryshosh asgje? - PO NORMALE QE NE DUHET TE JESH VETVETJA, GJELLA ME KRIP E KRIPA ME KARAR
5. Kenga me e bukur e dashurise qe ti ke degjuar?  - E GJITH BOTA JEMI 2
6. Cfar duhet te beje nje femer/mashkull qe ti te cmendesh pas tij/saj? - TE ME DOJE PA HILE E TE GJENDET PRANE MEJE KUR E KAM NEVOJE
7. Eshte me e thjeshte te duash, apo te lejosh dike te te doje? - TE DUASH
8. Ke vuajtur ndonjeher nga dashuria? - PO
9. Te kan tradhetuar ndonjeher? -  SE BESOJ, SE PO TA KISHTE BERE DO ME KISHIN NXJERE NE GAZETE PER VRASJE DHE DO E KISHIT MARE VESH TE TERE  :perqeshje: 
10. Qendron shprehja: ne dashuri fiton ai qe iken? - KETE HERA E PARE E DEGJOJ E NUK E DI SE SI E KA THELBIN E KUPTIMIT
11. Je ne gjendje te perjetosh nje histori dashurie pa qene nevoja te besh seks? - PO
12. Edhe e anasjellta vetem me seks? - JO
13. Dashuria kerkohet, apo vjen vete? - PO SE KERKOVE NUK TE VJEN
14. Mendon se ndonjeher kur je i/e dashuruar, duhet te kufizohesh ne lirine tende?  - PAK, JO SHUM
15. Je i/e fejuar?  - JO
16. i/e dashuruar? - PO
17 Ke dashuruar ndonjeher dy persona ne te njejten kohe? -HMMMM, SE MBAJ MEND KETE
18. Ke dashuruar nje person edhe ke deshiruar nje tjeter? - JO
19. Mendon se eshte e mundur kjo gje? - SE DI SEPSE SE KAM JETUAR NDONJER
20. Beson ne dashurin e perjetshme? - PO
21. Beson se dashuria duhet te jete se sben reciproke?  - PO NORMALE QE NE NJE DASHURI PO NUK E DO DHE VAJZA EDHE DJALI NJERI-TJETRIN AJO ATEREN NUK QUHET DASHURI
22. Cfar mendon per tradhetine? - CAR MENDOJ?UROJ TE NGJITE NDONJE GJE TE LIGE KUSH TRADHETON (HIV ETJ)
23. Mendon se ajo i jep fundin nje lidhje? - PO, 100%
24. Do ta falje tradhetine? - JO, KURREN E KURRES.PO TA PRANONTE EDHE AI TA TRADHETOJA UN PERPARA SYVE TE TIJ ATEREN PO, POR KETE GJE SBESOJ SE DO E DESHTE ASKUSH
25. Do ta pranoje si dicka normale? - TRADHETINE?JE MIR TI APO JO? NEVER
26. Perse tradhetohet?  - SEPSE CA NJEREZ JANE IDIOTE E NUK DINE TE VLERESOJNE ATO QE KANE OSE NUK DINE TE BEJNE ZJEDHEJE TE MIRA
27. Ndershmeria fiton gjithmone?  - E FITON POR E TE BEN TE VAUSH NGANJER
28. Mendon se mund ta duash perseri dike qe te ka tradhetuar? - PO TJA PAGUAJ ME TE NJEJTEN MONEDHE NE DIJENINE E TIJ, MBASE
29. Cfar do ishe ne gjendje te beje qe mos te humbisje personin qe do?  - HAHAHA, ATO QE KAM BARE UN SI KA BERE ASKUSH. E ME MAFJO U LIDHA NE SHOQERI E ME POLICA.
30. Ne nje lidhje cfar vendi ze besimi? - PARALEL ME RESPEKTIN 
31. Pershkruaje seksin ashtu sic e mendon ti? - BESOJ SE KETO GJERA NUK THUHEN, POR ME PAK FJALE NE NJE DASHURI TE SINQERTE SI SEKSI ASHTU DHE BESIMI DHE RESPEKTI KANE TE NJEJTEN VLERE, AS ME PAK E AS ME SHUME.
32. Mendon se ne dashuri eshte gjithmone njeri qe dashuron me shume se tjetri?  - PO NORMALE SE NE GOCAT JEMI ME TE NDJESHME SE MESHKUJT
33. Egzistojne dashuri ne distance? - PO, DI SHUM RASTE
34. Mendon se ne dashuri gjithcka lejohet? - SI LEJOHET?TRADHETIA?SE KE BER MIR PYETJEN.
35. Ja ke thyer zemren ndonje personi qe te ka dashur? - po 
36. Mendon se duhet tu tregosh te gjitheve per dashurine tende, apo me mire te jeshe i/e revervuar? - VARET SIPAS RRETHANAVE,NESE NDJEHESH SHUUM E LUMTUR E DO TA NDASH LUMTURIN ME DIKE QE MUND TE TE DEGJOJE ATEREN DO IT.
37. Me trego si do ishte personi ideal per ty? - E KAM PERSHKRUAR NE TEMA QE ESHT HAPUR SI E DONIT PARTNERIN TUAJ 
38. Cfar mendon per kte test qe sapo shkruajta? - JE GJE PSIKOLLOG APO PO MUNDOHESH TE BEHESH 
39. Nese do te pershendesesh dike, mund ta shkruash ktu.. - :djall sarkastik:  
40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste? - QUHET MORNING STAR DHE... TE TJERAT NUK I THEM KETU, JAN SEKRET

----------


## Morning star

> 40. Edhe ne fund, cmendim keni per personin qe krijoji kte interviste? \Personi qe e krijoi kerkon nuse hahaahahahah mos u nxeh perseri...shaka


engjellorja nuk nxehem nga te tilla fjale une, vetem edhe nese po kerkoj nuse, ti je jashte liste  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gurracake

Hahahhaa, uh sa do kisha frike ta shpaloj veten keshtu. Sepse vertete kjo me duket nje shpalosje e vetes time.  Ju lumte per kete guxim. Si do qe te jete, teme interesante.

----------


## Gurracake

Morning Star, vertete nje strategji e forte per nje interrogacion te tille. Njehere ne jete jam perplas me inkvizicion; ate e  kam bere pa dashje, dhe nuk e bej dhe njehere me lejen time! hahahaha

----------


## engjellorja

> engjellorja nuk nxehem nga te tilla fjale une, vetem edhe nese po kerkoj nuse, ti je jashte liste



edhe ti nuk je ti lista ime  :Lulja3:   :Lulja3:

----------

